# Best time of day for steelhead?



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

Which time of day is generally considered best for steelhead fishing? I know bass fishing typically peaks around sunrise and sunset. Curious if steelhead follow the same tendencies.

Thanks!
Dan


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

I typically do best from daybreak until 10ish this time of year....They seem to shut down mid-day then turn back on in the evening for a bit. This applies during normal weather conditions for me...in extreme cold and winter situations things are different for me, they seem to turn on when that sun pops up and warms things up a bit...


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm sure your going to get a zillion different opinions,
In my limited experience- in the fall/winter I've had my best luck from 9:30-12 am... When the sun finally hits the river- its good too.... I think that's got something to do with them seeing the bait better

The best thing about going super early is that you can beat the crowds and hold your spot in a hole until they get active..... which has been 9:30-12:00 for me..


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

At first appearance of daylight I have had many, many times where my first drift produced a fish. I prefer sun up but usually I can catch all day without noticing a large difference.


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> At first appearance of daylight I have had many, many times where my first drift produced a fish. I prefer sun up but usually I can catch all day without noticing a large difference.


agreed. first light has been the best for me by far, but a lot of times theres hardly a difference over th course of a day.
kast


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

My favorite time for steelhead fishing is "egg"thirty. Haha. I've never really noticed a pattern when it comes to time of day.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

It's not necessarily the time of day, it's if you get to the hole first before it gets burnt out for the day. That's why I have the most confidence at first light.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I found that on clear mornings that about 8:00am until noon and cloudy days from 8:00am all day if the pressure remains Low. I agree that being first at a certain river right at sun up is the best option. But 8ish has always been magic time for me. The fish always has the final say. I have worked a hole for an hour then moved. Then someone else fills the slot and hooks up?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

archman said:


> It's not necessarily the time of day, it's if you get to the hole first before it gets burnt out for the day. That's why I have the most confidence at first light.


Was gonna same pretty much the same. It usually is good whatever time it is when the first person fishes the hole, whether it be in the morning, afternoon or evening. I have had success all throughout the day during any time of the season. I used to be one of the guys that would get to the river early to be the first in a hole but now I go whenever and just get the leftovers or the fish people pass up


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

fakebait said:


> I have worked a hole for an hour then moved. Then someone else fills the slot and hooks up?


I bet that has more to do with presentation than anything else.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

I usually fish from around 10am till dark and I noticed that I catch bass and steelies all times of the day no matter if its hot or sunny or cold or whatever. I noticed also that if waters really cold u r better of in the afternoon when the sun heats up the water some. thats just my experience tho. some days u will get skunked but too me its just part of fishing.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

BigDaddy300 said:


> I bet that has more to do with presentation than anything else.


ya presentation is the key in my opinion also


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> ya presentation is the key in my opinion also


You musta missed his username "FAKEBAIT" there lies most of the problem. Maybe you will learn one of these days... SALUTE!


----------



## THUNDERBUG (Apr 28, 2008)

Fishaholic69 said:


> I usually fish from around 10am till dark
> 
> some days u will get skunked but too me its just part of fishing.


Maybe you aughta lay off the brewskies and wake up at 5 and be on the water before the sun comes up... You are seriously missing out on the most productive fishing of the day. By the time you get to your spot you are dealing with someones sloppy seconds Mr McStPaulieFlyGuy and its no wonder the skunk behooves you.

T*BUG


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

First light and last night, this is also the same on the lake for steelies and salmon as well.


----------



## Tuna Can (Mar 17, 2006)

THUNDERBUG said:


> Maybe you aughta lay off the brewskies and wake up at 5 and be on the water before the sun comes up...
> T*BUG


Hey, hey, hey.....Now that's just plain crazy talk!!!!!!!!


----------

